# WinXP Firewall missing



## acroyer2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

Windows firewall was removed from my computer after i ran spybot scanner and it removed files for the firewall, now i cant open windows firewall or it wont show up in programs


----------



## Suncoast (Jul 28, 2009)

As you've seen, this is usually caused by Malware. You should make sure that is completely cleaned up first. Then go to this link for more information on restoring your firewall.


----------



## acroyer2000 (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks


----------

